# كتاب رائع control of pipeline corrosion



## abdouallahi1 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*محتوى الكتاب
*
*Table of *******s*​ _Preface _*v*​ _About the Author _​ _Contributors _​ *Chapter 1 *Introduction to Corrosion​ John A. Beavers *1*​ *Chapter 2 *Pipeline Coatings​ Richard N. Sloan *7*​ *Chapter 3 *Cathodic Protection—How It Works​ John A. Beavers *21*​ *Chapter 4 *Criteria for Cathodic Protection​ John A. Beavers and Kevin C. Garrity *49*​ *Chapter 5 *Survey Methods and Evaluation Techniques​ Ronald L. Bianchetti *65*​ *Chapter 6 *Instrumentation​ Mark Lewis *101*​ *Chapter 7 *Ground Bed Design​ Ronald L. Bianchetti *131*​ *Chapter 8 *Impressed Current Cathodic Protection​ Ronald L. Bianchetti *157*​ *Chapter 9 *Cathodic Protection with Galvanic Anodes​ Ronald L. Bianchetti *177*​ *Chapter 10 *Cathodic Protection with Other Power Sources​ John A. Beavers *201*​ *Chapter 11 *Stray Current Corrosion​ Michael J. Szeliga *211*​ *Chapter 12 *Construction Practices​ Ronald L. Bianchetti *237*​ *Chapter 13 *Maintenance Procedures​ Ronald L. Bianchetti *261*​ *Chapter 14 *Microbiologically Influenced Corrosion​ Brenda J. Little and Patricia Wagner *273*​ *Chapter 15 *Economics​ Ronald L. Bianchetti *285*​ *Chapter 16 *Fundamentals of Corrosion​ John A. Beavers *297*​ *Appendix A *_NACE Glossary of Corrosion-Related Terms _*319*​ *Appendix B *_Additional Important Information on Underground Corrosion Control _*339*​ _Index _*341*





اليكم رابط التحميل ​

http://www.archive.org/details/ControlOfPipelineCorrosion


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محب التعلم (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الكتاب وانا كنت بحاجة ماسه لهذا الكتاب 
الف شكر


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (4 أكتوبر 2009)

كتاب جيد

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## atef hemida (3 نوفمبر 2009)

كتاب كويس محتاج قراءته لمعرفة الكثير عن هذا العلم 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## tifaonline (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## شيششى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فييييك


----------



## مكرم الله (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## sataahlawy (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## kslimane (15 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you very much !!


----------



## zoheir782000 (8 يناير 2011)

لم أستطع التحميل


----------



## zxdr56 (8 يناير 2011)

Latest crack software ftp download 
cad/cam/cae/eda/optical crack ftp download software
Part of Software 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.
If you are interested in or want to get more software list ,please go 
http://cax2one.3322.org
http://zhangqg.51.net
e-mail:
[email protected];[email protected];[email protected]
AUTOFORM V4.1.1 ISO 1CD 
SURFWARE.SURFCAM.V2007
GIBBSCAM.2007 V8.9 
DP.Technology.ESPRIT.2008.Plus 1CD 
MOLDPLUS_METRIC_V9.2_FOR_MASTERCAM X2
MASTERCAM_X3_v12
solidcam_v2008 FOR SOLIDWORK
icam.compost.v17
JETCAM EXPERT V15.6
AMADA_CNCKAD v9.5
IMOLD 2008 FOR SOLIDWORKS
CGTECH.VERICUT.V6.3
Space-E v4.6 _ISO 1CD 
K-MOLD V9.5
CIMATRON_ELITE_V8.5_ISO 
MISSLER.TOPSOLID.2007 6.8 dvd 
Nemetschek.PlanDesign.2006.Multilanguage 
DEPOCAM 2006
SOLIDWORKS V2008 with sp1 ISO DVD for win 32bit for 64bit
TEKSOFT_CAMWORKS_V2008 ISO 1CD 
VERO MACHINING STRATEGIST 8.027 
Tebis cad cam v3.4 R1 WinNT2k
Sescoi.WorkNC_v18.2 WinNT2k
Amiable.FlexiSIGN.Family.Pro.v8.0 
Allplan v2006.1 *MULTiLANGUAGE* (c)NUMETSCHEK 
Open.Mind.HyperCAD.2006.2 MULTILANGUAGE 
Open.Mind.hyperMILL_V9.7
Autodesk.Inventor.Professional.2010 
DELCAM_ARTCAM_PRO_v2008
POWERMILL V9.0 ISO (c) DELCAM with Pmpost 1CD 
DELCAM.POWERSHAPE.V8.08 ISO 1CD 
DELCAM.COPYCAD.V8.0 1CD 
VERO_VISI-SERIES_V15(c) VERO SOFTWARE 
EDS I-DEAS V6 *ISO* (c) Siemense
PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.V3.0 M100 ISO DVD 
Autodesk_autocad_2010
INNOVMETRIC_POLYWORKS_V10
RAINDROP_GEOMAGIC_STUDIO_V10.0 ISO 
EDS.SOLID.EDGE.V100 DVD
ESI SysWeld 2007-ISO 1DVD 
UNIGRAPHICS.NX.V6.02_ISO 
DASSAULT SYSTEMES CATIA P3 V6R2009 *ISO* (c) DASSAULT SYSTEMES 
DELCAM_FEATURECAM_2007
CADMEISTER V2.1
Intergraph Plant Design System(PDS)v07.00.00.15
AVL Cruise v2008
Visual Modflow 4.1
MOLDFLOW PLASTICS ADVISOR v7.3 1CD 
MOLDFLOW.PLASTIC.INSIGHT.V6.1_ISO 
Rebis.AutoPlant.v2007
CAMsoft ChemOffice ULTRA 2008
BENTLEY PlantSpace Design Series v8
Acecad_StruCAD v12 1CD 
REIUSA_Staad_Pro_V8i 
CSI.SAP2000.V12.0
CSI.ETABS.Nonlinear.v9.5.ISO
CSI.SAFE.V12.0
CHIEF.ARCHITECT.V11.RETAIL 
ADAPTSOFT.ADAPT.PT.V8.0
LICOM_SYSTEMS_ALPHACAM_V2007
TEKLA_XSTEEL_STRUCTURES_V13 1CD 
FORTEN 2000.V1.90 1CD 
sds/2 Data.Design.System.Suite.V7.0.35.Multilanguage 
ArchiCAD v11 *INTERNATIONAL* (c) GraphiSoft 
RoboBAT_Robot_Millennium_v20_Multilanguage DVD
ZEMAX _EE 2009
ASAP v8.0 (c) Breault Research Organization 
Optical.Research.Associates.LightTools.v6.0
LucidShape.v1.2
essential macleod V6.0
gPROMS.ModelBuilder.v3.15
OPTIS OptisWorks Studio 2007
Code-V 9.5
BeamPROP.v8.0s.Fullwave.v6.0.Winall
AspenTech.Aspen.Engineering.Suite.v7
ASPENTECH.ASPEN.PIMS.V7 ISO 1CD 
INVENSYS_SIMSCI_PROII_V8.2
PAM-STAMP 2G 2007
HKS_ABAQUS_V6.81 FOR WIN &Linux and 64bit
ALTAIR.HYPERWORKS.V9.0 SR1
ADINA_SYSTEM_V8.5
MSC.PATRAN.V2007
MSC.ADAMS.2007.R2 
MSC.NASTRAN.V2007 
ANSYS.V12 
APTECH.GAUSS.v7.0.10.4056 
ESI.ProCAST.2009(c) ESI Group 
Star-CD V4.04 (c) CD-Adapco 
sysnoise 5.6
MAGMAsoft v4.4
anycast v2.43
flow-3d v9.3
Dynaform.5.6 (C)ETA 
CAESAR II 5.1 
COMSOL_FEMLAB_V3.5_ISO 
ETA.VPG.v3.3 WiNNT2K 
Ls-Dyna V971 
ansa_v12.21
FLUENT_V6.3 
FLUENT_FLOWLAB_V1.2.10 
FLUENT_AIRPAK_V2.1.12 
Fluent.Gambit.v2.3.6 WiNNT2K 
PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.MAESTRO.V8.7.6
PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.FASTSHIP.V6.1.29
Seakeeper v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Span v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Workshop pro v9.52 for Maxsurf 
FORMSYS.MAXSURF.V12.04
Tribon M3 (c) Tribon Solutions
ShipConstructor 2006_R2 
PTC.CADDS 5i REVISION 12 
Optegra 8 (C) Ptc
Autoship v9.1
ShipConstructor 2006 
Accelrys.Materials.Studio.v3.4 
Pointwise.Gridgen.v16.0
CST_MICROWAVE_STUDIO V2009 
MICROWAVE.OFFICE.V2009
FABMASTER V8G3 
Agilent RFDE 2007 
Agilent ICCAP 2008 
Agilent EMS 2009
Agilent SystemVue 2008 
FLOMERICS.FLOTHERM.V7.1
CoventorWare2004 ISO 1CD
GC-PowerStation 7.35 GraphiCode
cadence_finale_v6.1
cti_valor_genesis 9.2B 
Saber_vY-2008
genflex v01.03.a2
PCBNAVIGATOR v5.1
synopsys.hspice_vY-2008
Pulsonix_V4.0
TanneL_L_Edit Pro V 11.0 
AGILENT.ADVANCED.DESIGN.SYSTEM.2008
Ansoft Designer V3.5 
HFSS V11.1 (c) ANSOFT ISO 
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.PCB.Design.2007 
SEMulator3D-MEMulator 2007
CADENCE ALLEGRO(R) SPB RELEASE 16.0
ZUKEN CADSTAR 11.0 
EAGLEWARE.GENESYS.V2007
CAM350.v9.5 (c) DownStream Technologies 
ANSOFT.MAXWELL.V12.1 ISO 
Feko v5.4
Xilinx.EDK.v9.1 DVD 
Synopsys_Saber 2007
Altium Designer 8.1 
SYNOPSYS.FPGA 8.5 
ManiaBarco Ucam v8.1
ZUKEN_CR5000.BOARD.DEGISN.V10.0 
Cadenas.Partsolution.v8.1.Multilanguage 
Hyper Lynx 8.0 (c) MENTOR GRAPHICS ISO 1CD
Cadence_finale_V6.1 ISO 2CD
Altium.P-CAD2006.With.SP1 ISO 1CD
CADENCE.IC.DESIGN.V6.1 ISO 5CD
HsimPlus Y2008.06 (C) Synopsys
CosmosScope_X (C)Synopsys
Systemview_2008
Cadence.OrCad.v16 
Cadence IUS V8.2
Cadence EMGR V6.1
Cadence IFV v6.1 
Cadence SPMN v6.1
Cadence ET V6.2 
Cadence RCv.71 
Cadence IPCM v6.2 
Cadence ADW V15.7
Cadence ETS V6.2 2
Cadence RCC V7.1 
Cadence IUS V6.1 
Cadence ETS V7.1 
Cadence AMSD V6.11 
Cadence ANLS V7.1 
Cadence IXE31 V5.1 
Cadence ASSURA V3.17 
Cadence RCV V7.1 
Cadence TSI V6.1 
Cadence RET V17 
Cadence CCD V7.1 
Cadence EXT V6.2
Cadence CONFRML V7.1 
Cadence FINALE V7.1 
Cadence MMSIM V6.2 
Cadence SEV V4.1 
Cadence NEOCELL V3.4 
Cadence CVD V12 
Cadence NEOCKT V3.3
Cadence SOC V7.1
Cadence PAS V3.1 
Cadence IES20 V6.1 
Cadence PVS V6.1 
Cadence PROPLUS V6.1
Synplicity_Synplify_Premier_Ver_9.01
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.FPGA.Advantage.v8.0
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.ADTB.V2.0.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.Capital.Capture.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.IC.Flow.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.BST.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.IND.v2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.Board.Station.Flow.2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.Expedition.Suite.V2007.DVD
... 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.
最新CAX/EDA/CFD/GIS/光学/化工/液压软件资源网 
阳光软件园 
所有软件资料都随时更新,急需软件可以去看看,基本上能找到你想要的! 
http://zhangqg.51.net
http://cax2one.3322.org
e-mail:
[email protected];[email protected];[email protected]
将以上任意链接连接起来输入IE 窗口即可进入网站
下面是一部分软件，更多软件在我们的软件列表，如需要请到列表中去找！
ACTRAN v2007-ISO 1CD
Agilent.IC-Cap.v2008-ISO 1CD
AMESim/AMESet R9 1DVD(液压传动系统高级建模与仿真环境)
AnyCASTING.v2.4-ISO 1CD
ASAP 9CD(正版光源库)
Aspen ONE v7.2-ISO 1DVD
AutoFORM v4.3 R1-ISO 1DVD
AutoPlant 3D v2.01 1CD(中文版)
AutoPlant 2004 1CD(中文版)
AVL.Boost Suite v5.11 1CD
AVL CRUISE v2009-ISO 1CD
AVL.FIRE.v2009-ISO 1DVD
AVL.SWIFT.v3.1.1-ISO 1CD
B&K PULSE v12.5-ISO 2CD（振动分析软件）
CAESAR II 5.1-ISO 1CD(完全版，管道应力分析软件）
CAM-TOOL v5.0-ISO 1DVD(简/繁体中文版)
CarSim v8.02-ISO 1CD
CFDRC v2008-ISO 1CD
Code-V 9.5-ISO 1CD
CFturbo v8.13 1CD
Design Data SDS/2 v7.025 1CD
Deform.2D/3D.v10.0-ISO 1CD
Drillbench Suite v5.01 1CD（钻井作业设计及规划软件）
Drillbench Cemcalc v3.9 1CD（动态固井设计分析软件）
ESI SysWeld 2009.0-ISO 1DVD 
ETA.VPG.v3.3.WiNNT2K 1CD（完全破解版）
FE-SAFE v5.4.04-ISO 1CD
Flow3D 9.32-ISO 1CD
FRI Tray Rating 1.0(美国精馏公司开发的化工软件,可用于塔板
(筛板, 浮阀)的严格的水力学计算)
GT SUITE V6.1-ISO 1CD(发动机模拟分析软件)
HTFS.Software.v7.1-ISO 1DVD
HTRI Exchanger Suite v6.0-ISO 1CD
HydroComp Propcad 2005 Full 1CD
HydroComp PropExpert 2005 Full 1CD 
HyperMILL v2009.1 Multilanguage-ISO 1DVD
iMOLD v2009-ISO 1CD(solidworks专用模具设计软件)
Intergraph PDS v8.00-ISO 2CD
JMatPro v3.0 1CD（材料性能模拟软件）
LensVIEW 2003.1-ISO 1CD
LightTools.v7.0-ISO 1DVD(光学软件)
LMS Raynoise v3.0 1CD（大型声场模拟软件系统）
MAGMASOFT v4.4-ISO 1CD（完全破解版，铸造仿真软件） 
Maxsurf v13.01-ISO 1CD(计算机辅助船舶设计和建造软件)
MIDAS GTS v2.5.1 1CD 
NUMECA Fine v8.72 1CD
OLGA v6.2.3 1CD
OSLO Premium v6.44 1CD(光学软件)
Petrel v2009.1-ISO 1CD 
Phoenics 2009-ISO 1CD
Pipeline Studio v3.2.5.6-ISO 1CD
Plaxis v8.5 pro 1CD
ProCAST 2009.1-ISO 1CD(全模块最新完全版)
PSS/E v30.0.2 破解版 1CD
PTV VISSIM v4.3-ISO
PVElite v2008 Full-ISO 1CD
PVTSim v19.0-ISO 1CD
ReflectorCAD 1.5(ASAP的配套软件，专门用于车灯灯罩设计)
RSoft Photonics CAD Suite v7.1-ISO 1CD 
ShipConstructor 2008 R2-ISO 1CD
Simpack v8.8.03-ISO 1CD
SIMSCI.Pro/II v8.3.3-ISO 1CD(流程模拟程序)
Space-E 4.3 1CD(简体中文版)
Stoner Pipeline Simulator(SPS) v9.7.2-ISO 1CD
Sysnoise v5.6.WinNT2k 2CD(噪声分析软件)
TruckSim v8.01-ISO 1CD
TracePro v6.02-ISO 1CD(光学机构仿真软件)
Ucam v8.4.1 WinALL 1CD 
VANTAGE PDMS v12.0 SP6-ISO 1DVD
VMGSim v6.0.17 1CD
Winsim.Design.II.v9.31 Working 1CD
WorkNC G3 v20.06-ISO 1CD(多语言版)
ZEMAX v2009.06.09 1CD
华铸CAE 8.0
流固热固耦合分析软件MpCCI v4.0 1DVD
压力容器计算软件SW6-1998 v6.0 1CD


----------



## ouadah (10 أغسطس 2011)

merci


----------

